# Hanging 6-slot bags



## Hair Trigger Gun Dogs (May 5, 2007)

I finally got my Haulmark 6 X 12 v-nose and have been rigging it up, deciding exactly what way would be the best. A lot of good ideas on this forum. I ended up simply using rope and making loops around the ceiling supports and using a carabiner to attach it to the six-slot bags three wide across the trailer and I lay two bags on the floor. I dunno... it seemed almost too simple. So my question is... is there much benifit to having fixed hanging points on the ceiling (i.e. eye hooks)? The hanging bags shouldn't move much because they are packed to gether. Also... I use all Fully Flocked Decoys so are there any other trailer setup options that cater to Flocking preservation. (I already pillow case my dekes and put a black sock on the heads). I'll try to send a picture...


----------

